# pls reply to "Women in Their Forties" post



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I have a question there; please re-look, Bunny et all.------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------

